# Entrada de datos por puerto paralelo



## xhackdavidx (May 23, 2007)

Hola

Queria saber que patillas del puerto debo usar para meter datos del puerto paralelo al pc con la liberia io.dll o inpout32.dll

para ayudar pongo las funciones de la liberia io.dll:


```
La librería que presentamos ahora permite desarrollar aplicaciones que funcionen tanto en Windows95 como en Windows XP pasando por todas las versiones intermedias. Adicionalmente tenemos un conjunto extendido de operaciones posibles a realizar tales como:

PortOut: Envía un byte al puerto especificado 

PortWordOut: Envía una palabra (de 16 bits) al puerto especificado 

PortDWordOut: Envía una palabra doble (de 32 bits) al puerto especificado 

PortIn: Lee un byte del puerto especificado 

PortWordIn: Lee una palabra (16 bits) del puerto especificado 

PortDWordIn: Lee un palabra doble (32 bits) del puerto especificado 

SetPortBit: Pone en 1 el bit especificado del puerto indicado 

ClrPortBit: Pone en 0 el bit especificado del puerto indicado 

NotPortBit: Invierte el estado del bit especificado del puerto indicado 

GetPortBit: Obtiene el estado del bit especificado 

RightPortShift: Rota a la derecha el contenido del puerto haciendo que LSB pase a MSB 

LeftPortShift: Rota a la izquierda el contenido del puerto haciendo que MSB pase a LSB 

IsDriverInstalled: Devuelve un valor diferente a 0 si el driver se encuentra cargado en memoria
```

yo creo que la funcion que deberia usar es *PortIn* pero pone que lee un byte
 ¿el byte se lee de las patillas de salida del puerto (suponiendo que el puerto sea bidireccional) o de las 5 patillas especificas de entrada, y lo demas se rrelena con ceros?

Podria provarlo, pero solo tengo un puerto paralelo y si lo rompo me pego un tiro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

estas son las patillas:


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 24, 2007)

Ya se cuales son las patillas, pero lo que quiero saber es si las patillas que se usasn para la salida de datos, se pueden usar tambien como entrada (en un puerto bidireccional)


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (May 16, 2008)

Hola colega:

  Aqui te adjunto elconexiónado y patillas del puerto paralelo:

    El puerto paralelo o "Lpt" como muchos llaman esta compuesto por 3 partes:

  a)   Data Port 
  b)   Status Port
  c)    Control Port

     La Direccion de "Data Port"    es $378 y es el bus de salida de datos de la Pc.
     La direccion de "Status Port" es $379 y es el bus de entrada de datos a la Pc.
     La direccion de "Contrl Port"  es $37A y de puede usar como entrada y salida.

   Las patillas estan mascadas en el dibijo asi:

    Data Port    : D0; D1; D2; D3; D4; D5; D6; D7.
            Pines   :  2    3    4     5    6     7    8    9 

    Status Port : 53; 54; 55; 56; 57. 
             Pines : 15  13   12  10  11

    Contrl Port  : C0; C1; C2; C3.
            Pines   :  1   14   16   17


   Los demas pines (del 18 al 25) son Tierra "GND"


  Yo trabajo sobre el puerto en Delphi 7  con la libreria " inpout32.dll " y trabaja Ok Ok.


   Bueno amigo esto es lo que tengo para ti. si necesitas saber algo mas, no dudes en preguntarme.

   Saludos para todos, desde Cuba un colega y amigo...

 Nos pillamos...

                                                                                Neo.


----------



## jc (Ago 9, 2010)

hola, el puerto de datos se puede usar como entrada cuando pongo un 1 en C5? esto se hace por hardware o software? creo q por software xq no hay patilla correspondiente a C5!


----------



## Alfa18 (Nov 1, 2010)

tengo una duda, saben como se lo hace con free pascal?????????
yo necesito saber como se lo programa. 


todo aporte ayuda
grasias


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

Mira este manual el LPR.

Ver manual.


----------



## flacastfyupn (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, he estado buscando un manual para recibir datos por el puerto serial a una FPGA con xilinx y VHDL ya que tengo varios problemas con ello, si alguno conoce de un tutorial o algun material de ayuda por favor avisenme.

Gracias!


----------



## Meta (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola:

Aquí tienes un manual para el puerto serie con Visual Studio .net para PIC.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Saludo.


----------

